# Scandanavia POIs



## barge1914 (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone got any advice on good sources of Wildcamping POIs for Norway, Sweden and Denmark?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 5, 2018)

We pretty much parked anywhere.  We were using the usual apps as well. When we were coming down the Norwegian coast we found some of the areas/service places has been closed. Felt there was a push to encourage motorhomes on to campsites. There are still lots of laybys and carparks to use though.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 5, 2018)

*You will be OK*

We toured in 2016 and paid for very few campsites
As described in the previous post.
I found the Dutch site KamperKontact (but with C and not K) very useful


----------



## Andys (Nov 5, 2018)

Have a look at the links below, they have lots of info 


Home - The Our Tour Travel Blog
Past Trips | Europe By Camper - Travelling Europe By Motorhome


----------



## jann (Nov 12, 2018)

A lot of the picnic areas have toilet disposal points and drinking water available.Most are suitable for overnight.
We have been 3 times without using campsites, there are some official places very few have a charge.
Your main problem is the price of food, make sure you stock up while in Germany.


----------



## activecampers (Nov 12, 2018)

We had 6 weeks there earlier in the year, and wild camping trivial.
Far too many other motorhomes though.

We used motorhome parkings app (campingcar infos) on Android and it was useful to locate water/waste, and would recommend it.

As above, food & drink vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv pricy in Norway.  Sweden better, Denmark OK

You may hear wild camping is banned by law in Denmark.  It is.  But overnight parking is fine.  (So no bbq, chairs out etc etc)

ETA:  Had around  £80 of toll invoices from Norway since our return (about right) - none from Sweden


----------



## barge1914 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Norway*



activecampers said:


> We had 6 weeks there earlier in the year, and wild camping trivial.
> Far too many other motorhomes though.
> 
> We used motorhome parkings app (campingcar infos) on Android and it was useful to locate water/waste, and would recommend it.
> ...



Thanks, I’ve looked at the blog, very interesting and useful.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting thread as it’s on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Glass man (Nov 13, 2018)

Denmark.  If you park up and DO NOT CAMP then you can sleep in your van almost anywhere. Do NOT even drink coffee outside or use a step. Don't open a window that stops you from driving or use blocks or cover your windscreen outside with anything except a simple screen cover. One of the official Aires in Ribe has water, waste faculties and big " NO CAMPING " signs! It also has a 3 ton weight limit 200meters away. Strange as it is also the entrance to a lorry park.

Sweden, Finland and Norway. 
You have the right in law to stay for 24 hrs except where specifically signed otherwise. You shoul not obstruct any roadway.  Always ask if you want to stop anywhere near a house, 250 M, when I did this I was invited to go sea fishing with one person, told of a much better place several times and invited for a drink on occasions.
90% of the population  live in 10% of the land, mostly to the south and arround the coast. 
Finmark,  the northern area of Norway is almost twice the size of Wales and has a population of about 50,000 in winter, it goes up to 250,000 in summer so do be prepared for the distances between points. 
Do take a spare tyre and keep you tank half full. 200Km between fuel stations is possible if you go off the tourist routes. 

Sweden. Ask at a tourist office for a road map showing where you can empty your loo.

The number of vans falls of quickly when you get weeks drive from Germany, how many people have more than four weeks holiday?


----------

